# Raised on Radio...anybody using the airwaves?



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been running a few ads on the radio with some success over the past couple of years and wondered how many of you have done the same. My wife has a voice talent business as well as a local radio job, so we write and produce our own. If anyone might be interested in learning more about it, or about having one made for you let me know. 

Here is an example of our latest:


Chirbit - Cox Family Tree Care Jan 2012 - coxvox - share audio easily


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 8, 2012)

P.S. she wanted me to mention that she's interested in running a special rate for arboristsite members.


----------



## carolinaclimber (Feb 10, 2012)

*Ballpark figure on cost of running an ad?*

I actually have been putting alot of thought into radio ads. The only trouble is that I'm new to the business as an owner/operator(even though I've been working in it for a while) and I really don't know where to do my advertising. I really wanna connect on a local level, and I feel like the local country station would be a step in the right direction. Phone book ads just aren't personal enough. I know costs are different everywhere, but what would be a best guess on what it would cost to run, for example, a short 30 second ad once a day for a month? Hopefully my budget will fit the "guestimate" on the cost and I'll get up with you about some recording.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 19, 2012)

carolinaclimber said:


> I actually have been putting alot of thought into radio ads. The only trouble is that I'm new to the business as an owner/operator(even though I've been working in it for a while) and I really don't know where to do my advertising. I really wanna connect on a local level, and I feel like the local country station would be a step in the right direction. Phone book ads just aren't personal enough. I know costs are different everywhere, but what would be a best guess on what it would cost to run, for example, a short 30 second ad once a day for a month? Hopefully my budget will fit the "guestimate" on the cost and I'll get up with you about some recording.



Hi Carolina Climber! I'm Ryan's wife, Joni, the one who is in media and will be doing the ads  Thank you for responding! The best advice I can give you regarding local advertising rates in radio, consists of actually calling a sales rep from the station in mind and find out their rates. Once you know what advertising packages they have or what they sell a :30 commercial for, the better prepared you can be when trying to figure out if radio advertising is in your budget or not. It isn't cheap but can be effective. If a larger station is too expensive, maybe a smaller station in your outer-lying areas might be the way to go. Their rates are usually cheaper. The cost is going to vary greatly. It can go from $8/:30 ad to $50/:30 ad depending on the station, how big the city is where it's located, what their ratings are, what size the radio market is, etc... I'd say $15-$20 is an average price but I haven't sold radio in a larger market for quite some time now.

As far as the number of commercials that play...here are a few ideas and things to know: 
Given the fact that most people have to hear something an average of three times before they commit it to memory, I have seen radio most effectively used in two ways: 

1.) you can run a lot of ads, multiple times a day for a shorter period. (think car sales event for one weekend only. You hear it every commercial break for 3-5 days in a row....it gets in your head).

2.) Run small amounts of ads for a longer period of time to build consistency. (think a weather, ag or market report sponsorship for 3-6-12 months) This will establish consistency with a program in a specific time slot. Listeners will come to know your business as the exclusive sponsor of the birthday club, the friday night sports report, etc.. This builds familiarity and helps establish you as a business, advertiser and service within the community. Definitely gaining visibility at local, public (not pub...although that can help too sometimes:msp_tongue events wearing your company Tshirt and plenty of business cards in hand has also helped us establish community contact. 

With radio...it's air. You are intangible....until you're not  Sit in on City Council meetings, go to pancake breakfasts, network with other small businesses, become Chamber members and try to think of how you can service clients and set yourself aside from the competition. Always remember "character counts". People will be watching you from afar to see if you are trustworthy, dependable and someone they would give their hard-earned money to. Be sure that you can back up what you say you can do in your radio/tv/newspaper ad. 

I hope to be a service to you all here if and when you should need my services. I think radio is a great, interactive way to be more local. Call around to the different radio stations you think you'd like to advertise on and ask for an appointment with a sales rep. They get paid to come to you and pursue you, unless you want to meet them at the station. Make them tell you the pros and cons of advertising with them. Think long and hard about who it is your are trying to reach. Think about what demographic has the money to pay for the services you offer. Sometimes, spending money on your favorite radio station may not prove profitible for you because of who is listening. Ask about sponsorship packages and then go from there. 

I like your idea of a country station because it spans a larger demographic. However, an oldies station may not be such a bad idea either, nor would an at-work, Lite Rock type of station. Give a listen to what gets played at offices, hair salons, Drs offices, etc.. There, not only can you reach the employees but their clients too. 

Best of luck to you with establishing your business! I hope what I have shared here has been helpful. Feel free to get a hold of us again if you have anymore questions.

Thanks,
Joni


----------



## carolinaclimber (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Definately good knowledge to have. I'll send yall a message if I commit to it. I really haven't done a whole lot of advertising, mainly word of mouth, a few flyers, cards, refferals, and a handfull of sweatshirts I had made up. If I decide to run a radio ad I'll certainly be getting in touch. Thanks again for the help, I'm going to at least call and check out the prices at a few local stations. Hopefully something will work out soon and I'll be sending you a message. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## stltreedr (Feb 29, 2012)

Good info on radio ads. I'm a radio lover myself, used to be about music, and recently switched to talk radio. Is there a difference in pricing between talk and music shows, or between am and fm stations?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 1, 2012)

stltreedr said:


> Good info on radio ads. I'm a radio lover myself, used to be about music, and recently switched to talk radio. Is there a difference in pricing between talk and music shows, or between am and fm stations?



good question, I'll get my wife on it to get back with you on that. I imagine am is higher, there are fewer stations, but they get out further. I'd rather fm myself, I don't want any calls from toledo.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 1, 2012)

Bigus Termitius said:


> good question, I'll get my wife on it to get back with you on that. I imagine am is higher, there are fewer stations, but they get out further. I'd rather fm myself, I don't want any calls from toledo.



I've had better luck with AM than with FM. Not sure on the rate difference as the only time I did FM was in a large AM/FM/Internet radio package. My best boost was when I hired the local host of a 2 hour long talk show to plug my biz 1-2 times a morning during his show for 3 days a week. Made my biz stand out from the regular advertisers on his show. 

Not certain on long term benefits of continued radio advertising, I spent a good amount my first year and got some die hard customers but the second year I ran them it didn't make much of an impact.


----------

